# Draw Length and Creep



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

1. I am not a coaqch. 
2. Reading you post make me wonder your defination of relaxed shooting.
You can not pull through the shot and be relaxed.
Take a gallon jug for milk and fill it with water. (don't waste the milk)
hold it at your side with your arm straight down. and open your fingers. You arm will not move away because the arm is in a exteended position and your not pulling against the weight.
hold the gallon of milk at your side but bend the elbow slightly to pull it up from fully extended.
when you open your fingers the arm and hand will movee up some as your pulling it that way and when you open the hand the weight is released .
So again if your trying to find a spot where your holding the string and not pulling the string don't. Your should have a natural follow thru to your shot.


----------

